# How to adjust the hurst shifter??



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
my GTO has a his&hers shifter.
No matter which 'setup' you use, it always uses automatic transmission. That looks to me that it needs adjustment.
Is there a how-to avavilable for this?

Thanks
Axel


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Did you ever get this figured out? I can't get mine to stay in park. It keeps slipping into reverse.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

No, unfortunately not until now. I use the workaround....and drive only automatic


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DT-Fan said:


> No, unfortunately not until now. I use the workaround....and drive only automatic


If I am understanding it, your trans will not hold in the right quadrant of the His & Hers shifter, 1,2,3, and simply acts as any transmission in Drive?

Is the His & Hers original to your car? If so.......

Someone may have swapped out the original TH-400. Do you know it is the original one to your car? The GTO TH-400 is set up within the valve body to either act as a "normal" automatic in Drive or be shifted manually in the 1-2-3 right quadrant. In the right side, the transmission did not shift until you shifted it. If the transmission was swapped out, rebuilt with a replacement valve body, or the valve body itself replaced for some reason, you would not get the 1-2-3 manual shifting of the TH-400 as it is the valve body which controls this.

You can either get an aftermarket valve body that would give you the control of the trans like factory OR buy and aftermarket kit like TransGo like this one: TransGo THM 400, 3L80: 400-1&2

They also have another upgrade if you want to go even more race, but the one above is what you would want and it will give you snappy fast shifts. It will act as an automatic in Drive, or manual shift 1-2, 2-3, when you want to, or keep it in the gear of your choice 'til you blow the engine 'cause it won't shift until you do. Had a TransGo shift kit installed during the rebuild of my brother's Mopar 360 w/904 automatic and it does just as advertised. It'll catch gears - just like my '68 GTO with its factory His & Hers used to do.

If you are handy with tools and feel comfortable working on the trans, you can do it yourself. Otherwise, might be best to just take it to a trans shop and let them do it. I have done the B&M kit in TH-400's in my youth without much problem, but had a shop do the TransGo kit as they were doing a full rebuild of the trans.

Also, here is a little more info on the His & Hers that might help and add some clarification:
phscollectorcarworld: Hot Options: Hurst Dual Gate "His n Her" Shifter

Hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks, PontiacJim, that is really helpful.
I *think*, but not sure, that the Hurst is original equipment.
Is there a way to check whether the TH-400 is original or not?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DT-Fan said:


> Thanks, PontiacJim, that is really helpful.
> I *think*, but not sure, that the Hurst is original equipment.
> Is there a way to check whether the TH-400 is original or not?



I am not that up on Trans ID or Vin numbers stamped on these tranny's. You might do a search on the forum using the search feature. I recall that someone did elaborate on how to ID the tranny and it may have only been a sticker which commonly falls off. 

Hopefully another will chime in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Someone on the PY Pontiac forum ws also having these problems and got this recommendation:

PY Online Forums - View Single Post - TH400 shifter cable questions (GTO

Hope this is helpful. I would call shift works and get some advice on this.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have ran across this problem before (even commented on it on PY). The problem is NOT an internal transmission problem. 

The problem will come down to being an incorrect shifter cable, incorrect selecter lever on the T400, or possibly an incorrect stamped steel bracket that mounts off the T400 pan. Simply a geometry issue. The '67 cable is '67 His /Hers only, same with the selector lever, same with stamped steel bracket! Guess what happens when T400's get swapped out by non knowledgeable shops/owners... I've heard the repro cable is junk, but, CAVEOT...don't have personal experience with installing the '67 repro cable. I have tried to use the '68-72 cable on a '67 GTO shifter and it won't work. Have also fielded numerous calls asking if I had a selector lever for a '67 GTO T-400. At one time, had one on a '67 PQ T400, sold it on the transmission. 

To solve the above problem , I would consider what has been swapped out, IF the His/Hers was shifting fine before. IF the '67 GTO arrived in Europe this way, you have your answer. hope this helps!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

One last thing.. make sure the engine has its original braided ground cable attached to the frame and body. Without grounds, current will find its own ground through the auto shifter cable, eventually causing its early demise. Have seen original floor shift cables go a half million miles no issues, all comes down to ground cables being intact.


----------

